# Freeze proofing the water system



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Spent a bundle getting a robust watering system installed in the way back yard. Then we started getting freezing weather at night. The valve that feeds the system could easily freeze and burst the pipe, so I decided to enclose it. Simple project to build a box large enough to cover it and got me out into the shop again. Made it of redwood fencing, and it will be lined with 2 inch foam. Will likely add a number of nice sized rocks to hold heat. For wood that cost less than 2 buck a board, it turned out to be a fairly precise piece of work. The lid on top will get a solid covering in case of rain. I'll give it a month of manual operation to make sure nothing leaks, then wire it up to a controller for automatic weekly watering.


----------



## Chris Itin (Oct 15, 2019)

Nicely done. I need to do something similar to protect a couple of softener lines that are exposed.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Possible to add a solar powered heat source?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice piece of freeze protection you have there. I like it.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

I have a bunch of outside lines close to the surface here.It sometimes gets in the 20s in North Florida in the winter. I always crack my valves to let them drip a little even with freeze prevention installed. Our local weatherman always uses the three "P's" when freezing temps are coming "protect your pipes and pets" LOL. Your freeze protection project looks great!!


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks like a good place to sit too, Tom.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Oops, dupe post.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

JFPNCM said:


> Possible to add a solar powered heat source?


Looked it up and its too pricey. The valve is almost 3 feet above the lowest point in the system, so it drains nicely. Coldest ever here was 4 degrees F. Two other covers like this one protected the valves. Have a cutoff ball valve I can close if it gets below 20. Will also have to drain the electrical controlled valve too.


----------

